# Recommendations for Ethiopian



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I've decided to start playing with a bit of blending. 
Current plan is a mix of Honduran marcala (chocolate notes), Guatemalan shb (nuts) and an Ethiopian to give a little berry citrus.

Plan is just a basic Sidamo from rave (fully washed) unless anyone has any other ideas?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Blend the Sidamo with Monsooned Malabar for one of the classic drinks.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Batian said:


> Blend the Sidamo with Monsooned Malabar for one of the classic drinks.


 Yep that's the plan if I get some some rave. I love a bit of chocolate MM


----------

